# Do you know anyone for fish tank moving?



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I need some advice about moving fish tank. Do you know anyone/company who can help to move the Fish tank?

My fish tank is long 1.5 metres/ tall 75cm approx.

Appreciate for all revert.

Have a nice day.
Ae


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

I just had my tank moved by Aquarium Live, which is located in the LuLu Hypermarket building, Al Barsha.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you very much.. Really Appreciate.


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

No worries!  

I got my 200l tank serviced and moved for 300dhs.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you very much.

Just one more question, do they also charge according to the distant as well? Or just the size of tank.

I need to move from Marina to Al Nada( close to Sharjah)

Appreciate your revert 
Ae


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

this_ae said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Just one more question, do they also charge according to the distant as well? Or just the size of tank.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure! I just moved within JLT. Sorry!


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh .. It is ok. I will check with them. Appreciate your reply. 

Goodnight.


----------

